

Facebook Lockdown - nikolaymarinov

10 minutes ago everyone at my house got their facebook account locked. And now I&#x27;m looking at trending tweets and apparently it&#x27;s all over.
Any idea what&#x27;s happening?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%23facebookdown&amp;src=rela
======
Robadob
Same here, myself, 4 housemates and 1 of their partners.

------
firefighter
Look at facebook inc salaries

[http://www.salarysquare.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&company_jo...](http://www.salarysquare.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&company_job_title=FACEBOOK+INC+&company_name=FACEBOOK+INC+&job_title=&location=&city=&state=&zip=)

~~~
ketralnis
What are we looking for here?

